# Sport Mode vs Sport Drive...



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone know if there are any differences between having the computer setting in "Sport" and the transmission in Drive vs. the transmission in Sport? Double Sport mode? LOL.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

knedrgr said:


> Anyone know if there are any differences between having the computer setting in "Sport" and the transmission in Drive vs. the transmission in Sport? Double Sport mode? LOL.


There is a difference. Sport computer setting mode (through the head unit, or the terrain dial button) allows you to set things such as steering, and acceleration for ACC, etc. As I understand it, S transmission mode is different in that it changes the shift mapping. The car will not automatically shift to the highest gear, it will sit in a lower gear for optimal power. It is a very good implementation as well and works great when the car has no power for overtaking. 

The sales man said that if i put the tranny in S, that the car would automatically switch to sport mode in the computer settings. But mine does not. I keep it in custom with sport steering and everything else normal, and I can confirm that the car does not switch modes. Therefore it is clear that the transmission setting is separate.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I have noticed that the sport mode on the head unit will put the transmission in S when you set it, but after a restart, the transmission will default back to D unless you put it in S manually


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> I have noticed that the sport mode on the head unit will put the transmission in S when you set it, but after a restart, the transmission will default back to D unless you put it in S manually


That explains it, putting it in sport mode puts the tranny in sport, but putting the tranny in sport does not put it in sport mode (my preference)


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

0macman0 said:


> I have noticed that the sport mode on the head unit will put the transmission in S when you set it, but after a restart, the transmission will default back to D unless you put it in S manually


That's such a dumb thing. 

I've been driving mostly on the computer's "sport mode," and recently noticed the shift point was too early or sluggish. And if I put the transmission into "sport" then it would hold the shift point.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

knedrgr said:


> That's such a dumb thing.
> 
> I've been driving mostly on the computer's "sport mode," and recently noticed the shift point was too early or sluggish. And if I put the transmission into "sport" then it would hold the shift point.


I have noticed some other behavior that may explain this, if I figure it out I will let you know. For now I am ok bumping into S instinctively when moving to drive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

It was mentioned above that bumping the shifter into S mode changes the mapping? I did this but the only impact it has was putting me into a manual shift mode. Which meant I had to shift up and down - so there was no impact on the mapping since I could shift as early or late as I wanted from one gear to another.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

S mode is click down towards the read of the vehicle, not to the left in manual mode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> S mode is click down towards the read of the vehicle, not to the left in manual mode
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Manual mode is right.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> It was mentioned above that bumping the shifter into S mode changes the mapping? I did this but the only impact it has was putting me into a manual shift mode. Which meant I had to shift up and down - so there was no impact on the mapping since I could shift as early or late as I wanted from one gear to another.


When in D, just pull back on the shifter past the resistance point. It will spring back to the D position, but on the MFD/Cockpit you will see S instead of D. As mentioned, putting the car in sport mode (not after restart, but putting it in while driving) will initiate the S transmission mode automatically.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Well I feel dumb.

So pull back puts the tranny into S mode? Which with all the confusion from above - have we determined if that is the same as using the 4motion selector dial?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> Well I feel dumb.
> 
> So pull back puts the tranny into S mode? Which with all the confusion from above - have we determined if that is the same as using the 4motion selector dial?


As we have defined above, no they are separate, but not mutually exclusive. The sport mode will put the trans in S. The trans S will not put the car in sport mode. If the car happens to stay in sport mode (some people do this), the trans will always revert back to D after re-start.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Manual mode is right.


Brain said right hand typed left. FAIL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

